# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO DE MAQUILA PARA KION O JENGIBRE DE EXPORTACIÓN EN PICHANAKI

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos servicio de maquila para procesar kion o jengibre de exportación en planta ubicada en Pichanaki. La planta cuenta con certificación HACCP y el servicio que brinda incluye: 
- Recepción de materia prima 
- Selección
- Lavado
- Desinfección
- Corte o picado
- Empaque  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.peTemas similares: OFRECEMOS KION, JENGIBRE O GINGER PERUANO DE EXPORTACIÓN (CONVENCIONAL Y ORGÁNICO) Jengibre para exportacion (Ginger, Kion) Campaña 2015 Buenas perspectivas para el Kion o Jengibre peruano para el inicio de la campaña 2015 Busco exportadores de Kion o Jengibre orgánico Servicio de Maquila de Quinua para exportación (perlado y lavado)

----------

